# Hospital Saturday Fund



## clionaricho (31 Aug 2011)

I am sure this has been discussed before but I cant find it anywhere. 

ww.hsf.eu

So was just wondering if anyone has been a part of this scheme or has any experience or any advice good or bad about these people

Thanks
Clio


----------



## Mongola (31 Aug 2011)

I looked at it myself a while ago...The HSF is not a health insurance. Many people who are on those plans seem to combine them with a traditional private health insurance. It seems to be good for medical day to day expenses.

For example, if you are admitted in hospital, I believe that they pay a set fee per night, depending on the plan you are on. They will not pay for inpatient fees, surgery etc...

Many expenses are not covered, 
You must also claim within 6 months of incurring the expense. 

The recurring statement seems to be that it does not replace a private health insurance.


----------



## madiganm (31 Aug 2011)

I have been with the HSF for at least ten years and I find them great, I have got refunds for going to doctor, dentist, opticians I find them excellent to deal with very quick with payments


----------



## pj111 (31 Aug 2011)

The plan only pays out for outpatient claims. Aviva and VHI also offer standalone outpatient plans. 

If you have a health insurance plan you could include generous outpatient cover within the plan without having to pay for separate cover.

_Patrick_


----------



## Slim (31 Aug 2011)

clionaricho said:


> I am sure this has been discussed before but I cant find it anywhere.
> 
> ww.hsf.eu
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I found them grand but very pernickety about claiming within a certain time. Also, the limits on claiming are on a rolling 12 month basis. I think I may join again as the private health insurance has become very expensive. HIA.ie has a very good comparison facility. Also, note that you can put kids on for free on one of Quinn's plans while putting yourselves on another also with Quinn. Slim


----------

